# Car Rental V's Buying



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi All

Moving out to Dubai in the next few weeks. What would you advise on doing with regards to a vehicle.

I have the cash to purchase, but is rental a better/cheaper/more cost effective way of motoring in the UAE?

Your thoughts are appreciated

Thanks

Craig


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Depends how long you plan on being here I guess. Definitely works out cheaper to buy but then you have the hassle of bank loans, registration, insurance, and getting rid of the car when you eventually want to sell it.

You'll be in the region of 1800 Dhs/month to rent a small engined death trap like a Toyota Yaris or Mitsubishi Lancer or 2400 Dhs/month for a mid-sized engined Ford Focus or Honda Civic.


----------



## cerealjoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Dozza said:


> Hi All
> 
> Moving out to Dubai in the next few weeks. What would you advise on doing with regards to a vehicle.
> 
> ...



For me it is effective to rent a car in travelling to UAE. You can save lots of money for that one.


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Dozza said:


> Hi All
> 
> Moving out to Dubai in the next few weeks. What would you advise on doing with regards to a vehicle.
> 
> ...


Rent for a month at least. Then keep renting until you decide one way or another what you prefer. Renting long-term has some advantages - no loan or large outlay of funds, fixed monthly cost you can budget for, get a new car if rental breaks down or you crash it, don't have to worry about selling car when you leave.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont believe you can buy one until you have your visa anyhow.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Dozza,

Like above posters suggested, you could rent a car for the first month or so until you decide what you want to do. For me personally I looked into rent, long term lease (12-18 months) or purchase, and at the end because I still plan to stay here for another year or two, purchasing was the best option on the long term. For less than a year I think leasing is better, but at the time there were no good deals for leasing. There are many second hand vehicles that are in excellent conditions and if you buy from one of the reputable second hand dealers like Al-Futtaim, the car will still have a warranty so no issues there. They can also arrange the registration for you if you want to (which is not a big hassle anyway), once you are settled with a job and residence visa. Same if you want to buy brand new, most dealers will take care of that for you, they will even arrange insurance although I suggest you do check a couple of options from your side and not just take whatever they want to sell you, as sometimes they just present you with whatever gives them commission and you could end up paying a little bit more. Renting or buying, I think it all depends on your long term plan and what do you value most, having your own vehicle or pay more for a rental car which will be "hassle free" (in theory!).

Good luck with your move


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> I dont believe you can buy one until you have your visa anyhow.


Yes, that's correct.

Well, I suppose one could say she could buy one, but not transfer ownership, register it, or obtain licence until residence visa is processed.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi All

Think we will hire for the 1st month, but will defo buy after the visa/driving license has been resolved

Thanks

Craig





dizzyizzy said:


> Hi Dozza,
> 
> Like above posters suggested, you could rent a car for the first month or so until you decide what you want to do. For me personally I looked into rent, long term lease (12-18 months) or purchase, and at the end because I still plan to stay here for another year or two, purchasing was the best option on the long term. For less than a year I think leasing is better, but at the time there were no good deals for leasing. There are many second hand vehicles that are in excellent conditions and if you buy from one of the reputable second hand dealers like Al-Futtaim, the car will still have a warranty so no issues there. They can also arrange the registration for you if you want to (which is not a big hassle anyway), once you are settled with a job and residence visa. Same if you want to buy brand new, most dealers will take care of that for you, they will even arrange insurance although I suggest you do check a couple of options from your side and not just take whatever they want to sell you, as sometimes they just present you with whatever gives them commission and you could end up paying a little bit more. Renting or buying, I think it all depends on your long term plan and what do you value most, having your own vehicle or pay more for a rental car which will be "hassle free" (in theory!).
> 
> Good luck with your move


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I think that's the best option in the long term - renting will cost you more in the end and for that same amount of money you can own a much nicer car. Also don't forget to check Dubizzle Dubai Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in Dubai, Classifieds in Dubai with Dubizzle.com for second hand car deals, lots in the market at the moment!


----------

